
Simple Object Pool Library - maverickeye
https://github.com/justinamiller/LightObjectPool
======
maverickeye
[https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5251604/Avoiding-
unnece...](https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5251604/Avoiding-unnecessary-
object-allocation)

------
maverickeye
it is threadsafe; there is a unit test for it.

Objects are create on the demand with maximum number.

